#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  IEC 61508 & IEC 61511 (Last Revision)

## saiedmehdipour

Dears;

 Is there any body to have updated (Last Revision) IEC 61508 & IEC 61511?
Please upload it on 4shared.



Tanx So MuchSee More: IEC 61508 & IEC 61511 (Last Revision)

----------


## eljaime

Dear 
saiedmehdipour

I find this:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You will get the IEC 61508, but not all:

IEC 61508-2-2010---> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
IEC 61508-3-2010---> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
IEC 61508-5-2010---> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
IEC 61508-6-2010---> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
IEC 61508-7-2010---> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I am still looking for the part 1 and 4
thanks

----------


## Rireva

Hello, the page said that is a private file. Please share. Thanx.

----------


## eljaime

Ok, I walked busy at work, but very soon I upload the files to mediafire¡¡

Regardss

----------


## eljaime

Ok, I walked busy at work, but very soon I upload the files to mediafire&#161;&#161;

Regardss

----------


## eljaime

Hi Rireva.


IEC 61508-2-2010
IEC 61508-3-2010
IEC 61508-5-2010
IEC 61508-6-2010
IEC 61508-7-2010

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best Regards

----------


## eljaime

Hi Rireva.


IEC 61508-2-2010
IEC 61508-3-2010
IEC 61508-5-2010
IEC 61508-6-2010
IEC 61508-7-2010

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best Regards

----------


## Rireva

Thanx, perfect eljaime.

----------


## medooo

Dear  eljaime	,

thanks for your efforts , but wold you please send me the first part . I can't find it 
"IEC 61508-1-2010"

----------


## medooo

Dear  eljaime	,

thanks for your efforts ,

----------


## selmagis

There is on scribd: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks for sharing eljaime

----------


## amshah

can some one share IEC 61511 2016 edition?

See More: IEC 61508 & IEC 61511 (Last Revision)

----------


## DM2

Here ya go **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

DM if you can share it again* it gives me error for signature..  p am able to download from other but not from your link

----------


## gocnhinkysudaukhi

Many thanks DM,
I got it!

----------


## Bever

> There is on scribd: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].



The last revision is 2016! :Hurt:

----------


## micaziv

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Afaf ben

Dm please can you re post it

----------


## popov_al

> Dm please can you re post it



read **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tmlim

Hi there.

Does anyone have the latest edition of IEC 61511 2016 version?  Would appreciate if these can be uploaded and shared.

----------

